# Anyone care to comment on an online membership with Fine Woodworking.com



## mrfixitri (May 16, 2009)

I've looked at the Fine woodworking.com web site and all their glitz and plans and reviews, etc., etc. Anyone here belong that would care to tell me whether or not membership with them is worth the money? Some articles and plans looked pretty good to me. But I felt that most of what they offer is available on other sites (like Lumberjocks!) at no cost. Comments? Opinions? Thx


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Yup … I think it is definitely worth it.

I asked the same question a couple of years ago … finally decided to take the 'plunge' and have never once regreted it!


----------



## mrfixitri (May 16, 2009)

Thanks. That's one "for"


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Make it Two . I think it's the second best resource for wood working on line right after LJs.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Its worth it to me.

If you subscribe to the magazine the online membership is way cheaper, like 14.95 if I remember correctly for a year.


----------



## mrfixitri (May 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. You've all convinced me. -Larry


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

I think FWW reviews aren't that great, and as per project plans Woodsmith is the best. However for picking up techniques FWW articles are very good especially the pictures and illustrations within. Going on the web and searching for correct techniques with good easy to follow instructions is like a crapshoot. I had FWW membership for a year and it was worth it. You can always just sign up for the cheapest term and download everything you think you would ever need.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

They had a 30 day free trial at one time. I think you had full privileges.

It is interesting to see the TS and router people battle out on the "best" way to rabbet, box joint…

Much better value to me than any magazine subscription. You can search for an answer at any time and usually at least get an idea to get going. Great for some beginner project too.

As Jim points out, not the level of camaraderie or range of work that LJ has.

Steve.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

To me the FWW web site, is like a online school that is very inexpensive to purchase. I don't have the time to go to a woodworking school or do I have one in my area. So FWW web is part of my constant desire to learn more about woodworking and it is very reasonable in price for what you get. As Les said if you subscribe( which I do) to the magazine, the web site is really a good deal.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i had one i think it's better to just do the 14 day free trial and get everything you can from that cuz after you look at the stuff you want and a little bit of the other stuff you don't want to but look at anyway your done me i was just paying money for months od service for nothing. i was always here on LJ where you can find anything and everything they have. I think anyway!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I have had it for two years and it is great.

God Bless
tom


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

ive had it for about 2 months now and i love it. they've got everything over there.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm a fan. It is my second favorite website. Their instructional videos are exceptionally good.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've had it for several years and I recommend it 100%.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

My first year as a member, I've downloaded quite a bit in the way of 'member only' plans and articles for my own future reference. Not sure if I'll continue it next year, but definately worth at least one year.


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

I am new to woodworking, but have been a member for about 4 months. I have found it to be really helpful, especially with their reviews of tools. I have spent a lot of time reading the stuff they have archived there. I would say that for me, it is worth every penny, probably even more than what it costs.


----------



## BigD1 (Oct 26, 2009)

I would have to ask….Is Pigs Pork Pink? Does the Big Bear Poo in the Dew? Is the Pope Catholic? 
It will be some of the best dollar investment you'll make this year. By feeling good about your time and effort in using the site, you won't need OBAMA SCARE CARE!! Take a dose of FWW and it will be much better. Yes, I would recommend it greatly. You only learn by absorbing information. I will say, you have to spend some time using the site. One idea can be worth thousands of dollars. Enjoy the site. Don


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

I've seen the 14 day free trial. But no where can I find out how much a 1 year subscription is??

So How much is a 1 year subscription to FWW on line?

Dave


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Delete


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*If you're looking for an answer, you'll find it.

That's usually the first place I look.*


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I subscribed for 1 year when I was very new to woodworking. It was my sole e-reference when I had not come across with other free ww forum, e-mag. To me It worth it, for 1 year though.


----------



## mrfixitri (May 16, 2009)

Again, thanks to all. You've convinced me, hands down. I too have no formal (or any for that matter) training in WW. Videos are a great resource for me. Like I'm sure many of you, if I can watch it, I can copy it. Now all I need to get is a larger hard drive!! - Larry


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

You've all convinced me! I signed up lastnight after following this thread for a while. Went to check it out and next thing I know is my credit card is out and I'm out $30.00. Ended up browsing there until 1:30 in the morning. Between my time here and now there I won't have time to do any actual woodworking. Thank you very much! 

Kenny


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I've subscribed for a year and have found dozens of articles on Arts & Crafts furniture, finishes, plans, design, etc. so it has been well worth it for me.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

been on there for 2+ years.

discussion and forums are not that great - good thing for Lumberjocks.

BUT - for reference materials, articles, techniques, materials, etc- it's the BEST I've seen online. good search options, and a very very good resource to have.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Check out the FWW Archive disk. It has all of the issues since No.1.


----------

